# TechCom Speakers.......ur opinion



## nphanindra (Sep 28, 2005)

I am planning to buy a speaker system.....budget is 2.5k 
My vendor showed me this Techcom model 

*www.techcomindia.com/itemdetail.asp?Cat=&CatID=&prodid=465&ProdName=SSD-2001
Although all my eyes r on Altec ATP3 just want to know abt this system as its  coming for 2.6k......plz gimme ur opinion abt this!!!!!!!
thx in advance


----------



## cvvikram (Sep 28, 2005)

Don't know much about Techcom....but altec ATP3 is really superb in 2.1 Models...


----------



## quad master (Sep 28, 2005)

Dont waste ur money on techcom , intex etc....

Get that altec lansing atp 3 and you will be happy.


----------



## mail2and (Sep 28, 2005)

2.5k.. just go in for the ATP3..

Tech-com, Mercury, Intex and all the misc. stuff are just crap. Even their so-called 5.1 systems in reality are 2.1 systems..


----------



## Ringwraith (Sep 28, 2005)

i try and stay away from local brands like frontech,intex,iball,mercury,tech-com,adcom and their league  
advise the same to u!


----------



## suave_guy (Sep 28, 2005)

i think there's nothing else to say as other users must have already cleared your doubts...

if ur a bass freak then look out for logitech 2.1

if you love balanced sound then consider altec lansing, for 2.5K as other have said...ATP3 is best!

ENjoy...


----------



## Aniruddh (Sep 28, 2005)

dun waste ur money on brands like techcom etc etc they all Sux.betta go for altec lansing(recommended) or creative.if u can push ur budget 500 more then u can get creative 4.1.


----------



## nphanindra (Sep 28, 2005)

thx for all the replies.........lol
dude Aniruddh inspire 4.1 is no doubt gud but requires a sound card i guess depending upon the mb...mine is Gigabyte (GA-7VKMLE) one with AC7 codec. plzz tell me whether this requires a sound card


----------



## nphanindra (Sep 28, 2005)

MB info here

*www.k2-racunari.co.yu/Download/7vkml.htm

or

*www.giga-byte.com/MotherBoard/Products/Products_GA-7VKML.htm#


----------



## Kniwor (Sep 29, 2005)

just to add,

the other day i got 3 450W PSU's of tech com for some machines, and none of them can power the machines, not even one worked of the three, 

This very much tells u something.


----------



## goobimama (Sep 29, 2005)

Hah hah! I used to always wonder which fool would ever go out and buy Intex and techcom and stuff like that. Turns out you were almost one of those fools..


----------



## kumarmohit (Sep 29, 2005)

Dude wat ru trying to compare
 A Concorde with a autorickshaw


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 29, 2005)

I was in the market yesterday, & found that Logitech X-230 2.1 speakers are available for Rs 3500, really good sound, I even played Doom 3 music & Half life 2 music I had in my phone on those speakers after copying to the PC being used with onbaord Intel HD audio on 915GAG, really good sound for a 2.1 channel system, better then ATP3

but speakers are subjective, so better listen to them before buying


----------



## shwetanshu (Sep 29, 2005)

ATP3 all the way.

Goobi, i m a bigger fool than np, i accidently told my frnd that AVS 251 are 2.1 speakers and he told his father to order them on the net, and wen he got them he ws shocked to see 5 speaker system, now he is thretening to kill me since he does not have enough space for a 6 piece system. LOL


----------



## moshel (Sep 29, 2005)

intex, techcom and frontech is all bogus stuff....go for altec lansing. atp3 they are really nice. 

dont even thing of those other 3 companies. 

@kumarmohit: i agree with u its like comparing concorde with autorickshaw


----------



## Kniwor (Sep 30, 2005)

goobimama said:
			
		

> Hah hah! I used to always wonder which fool would ever go out and buy Intex and techcom and stuff like that. Turns out you were almost one of those fools..



heh... take care there, and learn to speak well.
Someone asked me to build a PC in a given budget, with those constraints i could not have got him an antec PSU, i dont know if u got a billion dollars, but one has to work in constraints at times.


----------



## rohanbee (Sep 30, 2005)

well at the end of the day go in for a good brand of speakers. The other ones might sound good in the begining but they start losing their stuff just after a few weeks of usage. There a lot of brands such a techcom and others and they are all the same from inside (yes i did pull apart a few to see their functioning ) and nothing much to them. Couoldn't afford to rip apart a altec lansing or phillips or creative they cause they even sound good after a lot of punishment and years of usage.


----------



## Ringwraith (Sep 30, 2005)

@kniwor he's got 2.5k ...thats not a billion, but enuf for him to stay away from techcom speaker


----------



## Kniwor (Oct 1, 2005)

Ringwraith said:
			
		

> @kniwor he's got 2.5k ...thats not a billion, but enuf for him to stay away from techcom speaker


yeah, but i was talking about "goobimama", he should think before calling someone a fool.


----------

